# Fortune cookies won’t reset?



## Xme (Apr 18, 2018)

Yesterday morning I got a normal cookie and a rocket one... I didn?t buy the rocket one. So it?s just been sitting there. When I logged in this morning I thought I would have two new ones to choose from... but it?s still just the rocket one and the sold out one. Do I always have to buy both or what???


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 18, 2018)

Xme said:


> Yesterday morning I got a normal cookie and a rocket one... I didn?t buy the rocket one. So it?s just been sitting there. When I logged in this morning I thought I would have two new ones to choose from... but it?s still just the rocket one and the sold out one. Do I always have to buy both or what???



The cookies don't get restocked at the start of the day. They are restocked at 11:00am EST, but there is no real reason not to buy the cookie as it will just be a missed opportunity. Some people were lucky enough to buy four cookies yesterday if they purchased before 11:00 am then again after, but from what I can tell we only get two cookies per day that you can buy with bells and they will not change.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> The cookies don't get restocked at the start of the day. They are restocked at 11:00am EST, but there is no real reason not to buy the cookie as it will just be a missed opportunity. Some people were lucky enough to buy four cookies yesterday if they purchased before 11:00 am then again after, but from what I can tell we only get two cookies per day that you can buy with bells and they will not change.



just another reason to dislike this feature. The free cookies can't even rotate when the market does!


----------



## Xme (Apr 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> The cookies don't get restocked at the start of the day. They are restocked at 11:00am EST, but there is no real reason not to buy the cookie as it will just be a missed opportunity. Some people were lucky enough to buy four cookies yesterday if they purchased before 11:00 am then again after, but from what I can tell we only get two cookies per day that you can buy with bells and they will not change.



Thank you so much for that explanation!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> just another reason to dislike this feature. The free cookies can't even rotate when the market does!



Right?!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm still not 100% sure how it all works. What I do know is the cookies won't rotate after you buy one (because I waited two rotations with no change after I bought one cookie), but I still don't have confirmation that they won't rotate if you don't buy any. I want to test this, but if I get one special character cookie I'm not going to risk losing it just to test the theory. I let a Marshal cookie slip through my fingers yesterday before the switch because I wanted to see how the mechanics worked. If anyone can confirm that they don't change even when you don't buy one, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 18, 2018)

Bcat said:


> just another reason to dislike this feature. The free cookies can't even rotate when the market does!



This makes sense! Explains why I had to wait 8/9 hours after maintenance update to restock and a whole 23/24 hours to restock again!


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I want to test this, but if I get one special character cookie I'm not going to risk losing it just to test the theory. I let a Marshal cookie slip through my fingers yesterday before the switch because I wanted to see how the mechanics worked. If anyone can confirm that they don't change even when you don't buy one, I would really appreciate it.



I'll test this for you. I bought them both yesterday so they will restock at 11:00 am EST, like you mentioned. From there I won't buy any and I'll let you know the results tomorrow morning at 11:00 am EST in this thread.

I'll test it for two days in a row if you want.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 18, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> I'll test this for you. I bought them both yesterday so they will restock at 11:00 am EST, like you mentioned. From there I won't buy any and I'll let you know the results tomorrow morning at 11:00 am EST in this thread.



This is a very kind offer! TYSM, but if two character cookies show up in your shop, please don't risk it. Let me know how it goes either way.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 18, 2018)

https://twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/986639255312240641

So Nintendo is saying the cookies update every 12 hours. I purchased one of my cookies early yesterday, and it did not change this morning, which brings us back to the theory that if you don't buy any the cookies may actually change one time every day. I haven't purchased my cookies because they are two Timmy cookies, so I am going to leave them there until 11pm tonight when they will theoretically change, but my next question would be if I wait until 11PM to buy the cookies (and they DO change) will I then have to wait another 24hrs before I can buy more, or would I only have to wait 12? I feel like this is the most confused I've been about a new feature of this game, and I can't help but wonder why Nintendo didn't give us more information in the notice.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 18, 2018)

It’s st least 24 hours. And my reset button is like between 1 and 2am or something annoying like that so I always have to wait until the next day.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 18, 2018)

Right, that's why it's so confusing. Everyone has a reset time of 24hrs yet Nintendo's tweet is saying 12, so there is either something we aren't understanding or the game is not functioning as intended.

**Edit to Add**

If you look at that tweet and the replies, a few people have confirmed my theory that the cookies will change after 12 hours if you haven't purchased any after they've been restocked. So, if at 11am you buy one cookie, there won't be any new cookies until 11am the following day; however, if you don't buy any cookies the cookies will change at 11pm, and if you buy one of those cookies, you will have a cool down time of 24hrs before the cookies reset. I will be able to confirm/deny this at 11pm since I have no purchased any cookies today.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Right, that's why it's so confusing. Everyone has a reset time of 24hrs yet Nintendo's tweet is saying 12, so there is either something we aren't understanding or the game is not functioning as intended.



it's not working right is my guess. Or the tweet was a typo because it is definitely 24 hours in the game.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 18, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> If you look at that tweet and the replies, a few people have confirmed my theory that the cookies will change after 12 hours if you haven't purchased any after they've been restocked. So, if at 11am you buy one cookie, there won't be any new cookies until 11am the following day; however, if you don't buy any cookies the cookies will change at 11pm, and if you buy one of those cookies, you will have a cool down time of 24hrs before the cookies reset. I will be able to confirm/deny this at 11pm since I have no purchased any cookies today.



Unfortunately they didn't change. :{ I haven't bought any fortune cookies from the reset this morning at 11:00 am EST and they're both still there. So now the only thing left to try is the 24 hour mark to see if they will swap out or stay in stock until we buy them all out.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mine didn't change either. Nintendo's tweet is incorrect. Thanks for checking Iloveyou!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 19, 2018)

Just a quick update, I left my cookies overnight and went to purchase them just now. After they were opened the timer is saying restock in 1hr 5min, so I can finally confirm 100% that we absolutely only get two cookies every 24hr hours and they will not change again until 11am regardless of if you buy them or not. The timer is not dictated by the time you purchase the cookies but by the daily cookie switch at 11am (EST). Basically, if you buy cookies as soon as they are available you will have a 24hr cooldown, but if you wait until 10am (EST) you will only have a one hour cooldown. That confirms that there is zero reason not to buy the available cookies even if they aren't special character cookies, unless you are very low on bells and need to save them for the special character cookies, which cost 5k each.

Now, as for the tweet that said 12hr update, it was either a typo that Nintendo has yet to address (and they really need to because the community is very confused) or the game is not working as intended, and they are working on a fix behind the scenes. Theoretically Nintendo will provide a gift if the latter is true, but I'm not counting on it. I honestly think someone put the wrong info in the tweet, and Nintendo is working on how to communicate that without upsetting the community.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 19, 2018)

So I'm not sure whether I need to still post the results or not but at 11:00 am EST the fortune cookies swapped out and I got two different ones. This happened even though I didn't buy any cookies yesterday.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 19, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> So I'm not sure whether I need to still post the results or not but at 11:00 am EST the fortune cookies swapped out and I got two different ones. This happened even though I didn't buy any cookies yesterday.



Thanks for testing that iLoveYou! I'm glad you got the same results! I hope you got a good cookie choice when the cookies reset! I ended up getting a Rosie cookie. I really hope I get a few Marshall cookies soon (wish me luck).


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 19, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thanks for testing that iLoveYou! I'm glad you got the same results! I hope you got a good cookie choice when the cookies reset! I ended up getting a Rosie cookie. I really hope I get a few Marshall cookies soon (wish me luck).



Yes I definitely got a better stock today. :d Yesterday I had Timmy & Tommy and today I had Rocket & Tommy. It was no problem at all. ^^


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Just a quick update, I left my cookies overnight and went to purchase them just now. After they were opened the timer is saying restock in 1hr 5min, so I can finally confirm 100% that we absolutely only get two cookies every 24hr hours and they will not change again until 11am regardless of if you buy them or not. The timer is not dictated by the time you purchase the cookies but by the daily cookie switch at 11am (EST). Basically, if you buy cookies as soon as they are available you will have a 24hr cooldown, but if you wait until 10am (EST) you will only have a one hour cooldown. That confirms that there is zero reason not to buy the available cookies even if they aren't special character cookies, unless you are very low on bells and need to save them for the special character cookies, which cost 5k each.
> 
> Now, as for the tweet that said 12hr update, it was either a typo that Nintendo has yet to address (and they really need to because the community is very confused) or the game is not working as intended, and they are working on a fix behind the scenes. Theoretically Nintendo will provide a gift if the latter is true, but I'm not counting on it. I honestly think someone put the wrong info in the tweet, and Nintendo is working on how to communicate that without upsetting the community.


Honestly they upset the community when they launched the cookies in the first place. This is just damage control


----------

